# Cost of Living



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

What would be the average monthly US dollar amount to live comfortably in Portugal? Thanks, Jim


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna put you on the Protugal forum, you'll get a better response

Jo xxxx


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm gonna put you on the Protugal forum, you'll get a better response
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thank you. I am new to this kind of stuff.


----------

